# Ambulance drivers test



## Ediron (Jan 25, 2010)

does anyone know how many questions will be on the
DMV's ambulance test?

and how many you can miss?


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ediron said:


> does anyone know how many questions will be on the
> DMV's ambulance test?
> 
> and how many you can miss?


For California there was 30 questions and youre only allowed to miss 4.

AMR has the test on their website. A lot of the same questions were on the test.

It was pretty much common sense though.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2010)

Ediron said:


> does anyone know how many questions will be on the
> DMV's ambulance test?
> 
> and how many you can miss?


Keep in mind not everywhere requires one of them EVOC licenses. Post your location if you want accurate help


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2010)

It's another Califonria ambulance driver cert thread.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> It's another Califonria ambulance driver cert thread.



Do you believe in Déjà vu?  :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2010)

Déjà vu is just a change in the Matrix.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 26, 2010)

He's in LA county.. lol Deja Vu is a _Glitch/Trap_ in the matrix


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a glitch from a change in the matrix. The change in the matrix film was the setting of the trap.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_KmNZNT5xw[/YOUTUBE]

It's dangerous to challenge my movie references. I'm freakishly good at random movie references.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 26, 2010)

haha i thought so

The Matrix is one of my Fav movies

haha but alas you win!!


----------



## Angel (Jan 26, 2010)

this post just proves that the OP is lazy...


----------



## SpringCube (Nov 17, 2013)

Dude thank you man


----------



## Emptythought (Nov 29, 2013)

Good luck


----------

